# Lexmark 1200 series printer will not communicate with my brand new HP laptop



## CJ Ledoux (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello to All,

I have a brand new Lexmark 1200 series (printer/scanner/copier/fax) which apparently cannot communicate with my brand new HP laptop. I have installed and reinstalled several times. I have checked and rechecked all cables, restarted the computer several times, and still cannot get the two to communicate. I hooked the new printer up to a friends computer just to make sure all hardware and cables are in fact working and they are working. The ONLY difference between my friends computer and mine is Vista.

How is it possible that this "brand new" printer can not communicate with Vista with the software provided? Is there an on-line link that could update the system or hopefully some of you who have seen this before and have already hammered out the kink in the armor? I have been told that you are all brilliant and I am counting on it. I am appealing to your genius and will try whatever you say.

I also wish to thank you in advance for the assistance and have everything crossed (that is possible) that some of you can help me ASAP.

Thanks again,
CJ Ledoux:4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here are the Lexmark Vista drivers.
http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_1019285789_0_en,00.html


----------



## CJ Ledoux (Jun 20, 2007)

I tried that link with no success. It makes no actual sense, they still will not communicate (printer and laptop), even after downloading the drivers specific to the printer (which are Lexmark 1200 series all-in-one printer, X1290).

I appreciate the effort and hope you have another suggesion for me. Please let me know.

Thanks,
CJ:wave:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to the system control panel, hardware tab and device manager. Do you see any yellow or red marks next to anything?


----------



## Brina4794 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did you ever find out what to do to make the laptop communicate with the printer?
I have the same problem and can NOT figure it out myself.
I was going to go buy a new printer (mine is Lexmark too), but that is out when I hear you are having problems with a new one.


----------



## philb7 (Dec 22, 2007)

VISTA has given a whole new meaning to "PICKY". Your printer probably is not in Vistas driver file because it is so new. I would go to Lexmark and look for any issues associated with their Vista driver or talk to their tech support. I assume that you have gone through the install new printer function and selected 'have disk'.
Have you tried using a different USB cable?


----------



## Papa Ray (Aug 9, 2005)

It appears that a previous poster here had the same (simular) problem with Vista talking to his new Lexmark "all in one" printer. 

He was able to find a Vista update that fixed his problems with his Lexmark "all in one" printer.

Hope this helps...Happy New Year!!

Papa Ray


----------

